# Persian: what have you been up to lately?



## vanilla_kiss64

How can you say this in Farsi please!

'What have you been upto lately? '


----------



## MOST-WANTED

Bunbaale chee boodi dar heen zoodiya.


Afghan dont pronounce the end of the words
The word dar would be da.
man would be ma


----------



## Bleet

What MOST-WANTED said is totally wrong.

Chikaar kardi in chand rooze axir = "What have you been up to these past few days".. Soft of.
Sorry, but I can't seem to come up with a proper translation for that.


----------



## Alijsh

Bleet said:


> What MOST-WANTED said is totally wrong.
> 
> Chikaar kardi in chand rooze axir = "What have you been up to these past few days".. Soft of.
> Sorry, but I can't seem to come up with a proper translation for that.


What "MOST-WANTED" wrote wasn't wrong but in a different dialect.

What do you think about: in chand ruze chikârâ *mi*kardi


----------



## MOST-WANTED

Bleet said:


> What MOST-WANTED said is totally wrong.
> 
> Chikaar kardi in chand rooze axir = "What have you been up to these past few days".. Soft of.
> Sorry, but I can't seem to come up with a proper translation for that.


Something word by word translation doesnot have good mean.


----------



## Bleet

Alijsh said:


> What "MOST-WANTED" wrote wasn't wrong but in a different dialect.
> 
> What do you think about: in chand ruze chikârâ *mi*kardi


Yes, my way is more formal.


----------



## Bienvenidos

Hmm...inteesting; Alijsh I like your example.

Honestly, the other alternatives wouldn't show up in informal conversation, I don't think. Or at least not in Afghanistan. 

Saludos


----------



## Bienvenidos

Alijsh said:


> What do you think about: in chand ruze chikârâ *mi*kardi



I REALLY like this one!!   It's extremely common and very colloquial.


----------



## Alijsh

it was a translation anyway. we normally say *che xabar* (exact French equivalent: quoi de neuf; English: what's up).


----------



## Bienvenidos

Alijsh said:


> it was a translation anyway. we normally say *che xabar* (exact French equivalent: quoi de neuf; English: what's up).



Another great one


----------



## MOST-WANTED

Alijsh said:


> What "MOST-WANTED" wrote wasn't wrong but in a different dialect.
> 
> What do you think about: in chand ruze chikârâ *mi*kardi


Your sentence in our dialect means

 in chand ruze chikârâ *mi*kardi = 'What have you worked  lately? '
in chand ruze chi mikardi        ='What have you been upto lately? '

Speaking of Dialects

here are some Dialects in Afghanistan 

    Tu chekaa mikardi ?

hazaragi: Tu chiz khel muni 

Ghaznichi: Tu chiz khel mukni

Gaardizi: Tu kaiyesh kuni 

laghmani : La Tu chizish mekOhni


i cant remember the others right now.


----------



## panjabigator

Alijsh said:


> it was a translation anyway. we normally say *che xabar* (exact French equivalent: quoi de neuf; English: what's up).



Which is pretty similar to Urdu:  kyaa khabar hai?   What´s new?


----------



## panjabigator

I don´t know if it is the same word or not, but in Urdu, chiiz means ¨thing.¨


----------



## Bienvenidos

"Chiiz" is derived from "chi," which is the word for "what." I'm really amazed at how close Urdu and Persian are!


----------



## Alijsh

panjabigator said:


> I don´t know if it is the same word or not, but in Urdu, chiiz means ¨thin.¨


*chiz* means *thing*. do you mean this?


----------



## panjabigator

Yes.  I recently changed my computer´s language to be Spanish, and I haven´t quite gotten the hang of it yet.  Yes, chiiz means thing.


----------



## Tisia

vanilla_kiss64 said:


> How can you say this in Farsi please!
> 
> 'What have you been upto lately? '


 
My suggestion:

'In rooza chekar mikoni?' OR 'In rooza mashqule chi hasti?' OR 'In rooza che khabar?'  

It doesn't have to be in the present perfect form in Persian.


----------

